# Bumper Boy Bird Baskets



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I guess what I meant in my last post is: has anyone used bumper boy bird baskets, and how good are they. There is a previous post that they were good for pigeons but how good are they for ducks?


----------



## bigjimthunder (Jan 7, 2003)

a duck is awful heavy... I don't think you're gonna get a good arc on a duck with a .22 blank. even the purple loads...


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

We got 3 bird baskets to try out. With a green loan, it will throw a duck about 15 yards with a height of about 7 feet. It is good enough for the short bird. Would not recommend over 100 yards.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

RBP,

Try a yellow or red .22 blank on that duck and see what kind of height and distance you get.
Also, I hear that you get a better "duck" throw by using smaller ducks, such as a Wood Duck or Merganser.

Let us know what you see, please.


----------

